# Pigeon loft attached to garage?



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

thinking about getting into racing pigeons, I have a small town Lot, have room on the east side of my garage. Anyone out there have any Ideas of have tryed this? Loft attached to a garage. In my town I'm only allowed Pigeons & rabbits...............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mader631 said:


> thinking about getting into racing pigeons, I have a small town Lot, have room on the east side of my garage. Anyone out there have any Ideas of have tryed this? Loft attached to a garage. In my town I'm only allowed Pigeons & rabbits...............


How big could you build the loft? That's the question. Do you have room for breeders, young birds, old birds? Facing east isn't the best way to face a loft, but it would do as long as the loft gets some sun.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mader631 said:


> thinking about getting into racing pigeons, I have a small town Lot, have room on the east side of my garage. Anyone out there have any Ideas of have tryed this? Loft attached to a garage. In my town I'm only allowed Pigeons & rabbits...............


sounds good to me, if you can face the aviary so that it faces south that would be best. do you have any drawings to show?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Here in San Diego, we are not allowed to attached loft to a garage. And if we build a shed of certain size (more than 120 sq.feet roof area) and if electrical and plumbing are installed, we need a permit. Have you checked your ordinance? If your town only allows pigeons and rabbits, they may even more strict in their policy. This is not to discourage you.


----------

